# o que é feito da previsao cidade a cidade?



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 19:06)

boas recentemente o site do inm tinha uma previsao de cidade a cidade lá com uns icon todos fashion e tal o facto e que nao dá mais para aceder a esse produto, alguem sabe como aparece isso no site deles é que eu ou estou a dormir ou entao já na existe mesmo  
cumprimentos


----------



## dj_alex (25 Nov 2006 às 19:15)

spiritmind disse:


> boas recentemente o site do inm tinha uma previsao de cidade a cidade lá com uns icon todos fashion e tal o facto e que nao dá mais para aceder a esse produto, alguem sabe como aparece isso no site deles é que eu ou estou a dormir ou entao já na existe mesmo
> cumprimentos




Boa pergunta....

Na minha busca so encontrei isto... 

http://wmo.meteo.pt/003/m003.htm


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 19:15)

spiritmind disse:


> boas recentemente o site do inm tinha uma previsao de cidade a cidade lá com uns icon todos fashion e tal o facto e que nao dá mais para aceder a esse produto, alguem sabe como aparece isso no site deles é que eu ou estou a dormir ou entao já na existe mesmo
> cumprimentos



Penso que desapareceu, devia ser um teste. Deverão colocar mais tarde. Mas já agora fica uma sugestão, que era eles fazerem os acumulados de precipitação, temperatura min e max por cada estação. E já agora que nos lê, coloquem a EMA do Caramulo a funcionar, vá lá não custa assim muito pois não?


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 19:57)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que desapareceu, devia ser um teste. Deverão colocar mais tarde. Mas já agora fica uma sugestão, que era eles fazerem os acumulados de precipitação, temperatura min e max por cada estação. *E já agora que nos lê*, coloquem a EMA do Caramulo a funcionar, vá lá não custa assim muito pois não?


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

Acho que o IM só mete essa previsão cidade a cidade durante alturas em que haja muitos acessos ao site para não haver congestionamento. Essa informação já está no mapa, que é mais pesado de carregar.


----------

